# ISO TNT recipes using Haskap berries



## CWS4322 (Jun 13, 2015)

I have 4 pints of fresh Haskap berries (picked this afternoon). Wondering if anyone has any TNT savory recipes using Haskap berries? I got these from the farmer today because we featured a recipe with a rhubarb-haskap chutney and pork tenderloin. This is my first exposure to Haskap berries and wondering if anyone has a favorite way to use them?


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 13, 2015)

I have never heard of them, CWS!  Would they make good jam?


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 13, 2015)

Dawgluver said:


> I have never heard of them, CWS! Would they make good jam?


They are kinda a cross between a blueberry, Saskatoon berry, and high-bush cranberry re: taste, IMO. Some are tart, some taste like blueberries. Some people describe the taste being like grapefruit. They are native to SK, and now have made their way to Ontario.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 13, 2015)

Sounds good.  Bet they would make a nice marmalade.  Thinking smoothies or frozen yogurt pops as well.


----------



## Haskapa (Jun 14, 2015)

Haskapa are actually edible blue honeysuckle and there are native varieties throughout Canada, although they are small and tart.  The ones from Saskatchewan are of Russian and Japanese heritage and are much tastier.

You can find lots of info if you Google haskap, or the first range of haskap berry products 'haskapa'.  Lots of recipes on the haskapa site


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 14, 2015)

Thanks, Haskapa (and welcome to DC). I muddled some to add to my salad tonight. I also layered some with greek yogurt, dark chocolate vinegar, brown sugar, and minced mint leaves in a sorbet glass. My mom used to make a dessert with sour cream, brown sugar, and strawberries. This was my take on it using haskap berries.


----------

